# MTM Ammo Belt Pouch - Perfect For Plinkers



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

While At The Store Yesterday I Saw This Pouch, And For 3 Dollars I Decided To Buy It.

This Is Not Me. This Is A Sample Image Of The Product.








It Is A Small Plastic Container With A Clip On The Back To Be Clipped To Your Pocket Or Your Belt. I Haven't Counted Exactly, But It Holds At Least Two Dozen 1/2" Balls. It Is Cheap, However It Is Very Good Quality, The Hinges Work Well, And The Top Closes Tight. My Favorite Part About It Is That It Can Clip To A Belt, Or ,If You Don't Wear Belts, It Can Clip To Your Pocket. The Only Downside To This Is That It Is Noisy As You Walk Or Run, Therefore I Would Say This Is Ideal For Target Shooters. Hunters Who Are Trying To Stay Quiet Should Probably Get A Soft Pouch Instead Of This Plastic One. I Have Been Using This And I Would Recommend It To Any Target Shooter.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I like it.  Thanks for sharing. To make it a little quieter I imagine it could be lined with some kind of fabric to dampen the rattle. Could throw a magnet inside, if you are using steel ammo, and that would reduce the rattle as well.

Tom


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep magnet works great!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

You could also line the inside with thick fabric to reduce noise.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Throw a few torn up cotton balls in there.


----------

